# **HELP** Money Owed



## PSj (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

I am seeking advise and help in my current situation. I lend a lot of money to my friend, its all started in June 2013 to July 2014. Its for various reason and false stories, he even mentioned his father passed away but actually his father still alive. he even used my credit card for something else without my permission. I borrowed personal loan from the bank last time just for him. Now when I asked him last Monday about my concerns and I need my money back, he even accused me with something I never did like sexual abuse and put drugs on his drinks. He sounds threaten me in a way.. I cannot just let this go easily without any fight.

What should I do?

He got no job until now, but she is staying with a girl in Marina who support him dat to day. 

Banks are chasing me now to pay the loan.. I won't be able to pay and soon I can't afford my own apt because of this situation.

its a long story.. I can't write all details here.. I really need someone who would know such situation and how to manage/ handle this kind of person and get my money back?

Thank you.

PS


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Go to the police and file a case.

And don't do it again.


----------



## PSj (Mar 29, 2015)

Thq Rascal for the comment. Yes definitely I won't do it again. Do you think if I report this to police they would really help? Since he is going to accuse me something different about the sexual abuse and drugs which I didn't do at all. While for me I have only proof copy bank transfer receipts, photos that we were friends for sometime and text messages saying that he would return to me the money.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Take what you have and go to the police. Judging from the situation you're in, looks like you're in trouble one way or the other - either you take a chance and report it to the cops or the banks report you to the cops for defaulting on a loan.

As for accusations related to drugs and sexual abuse, there are plenty of tests done here to prove something right or wrong. I highly doubt they'll just take his word for it.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well at least you have proof that you lent him the money. Do you have any evidence of the blackmail? i.e. text messages/emails? If you do, take this to the police also as proof that he is trying to blackmail his way out of repaying you the money.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

He sounds a despicable person, choose more wisely next time. 

They'll listen to you first and will quickly see that he's lying - don't underestimate the Police here, most are great and very supportive of the claimant.

He's also living with a girl illegally so that's something you can drop in.

Don't tell him what you're going to do, he's had plenty of chances, just go and do it. The Police will ring him while you're there and get him brought in.

Bring copies of text messages - not just your phone, that can stay with them.

Good luck.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Interesting story. My comment/question won't be helpful, but why on earth did you take out a personal loan for someone else? If you'd actually have the money it's one thing, but giving away borrowed money? OMG!

The stuff people do nowadays is just completely nuts.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you go to the police, they may be happy to arrest him and lock him up but that doesn't really help you get your money back from him, he probably doesn't have it. The police won't tell the bank to write off your loan so that's all on you.

It may sound drastic, but I'd be quitting my job and going home before the bank comes knocking.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> If you go to the police, they may be happy to arrest him and lock him up but that doesn't really help you get your money back from him, he probably doesn't have it. The police won't tell the bank to write off your loan so that's all on you.
> 
> It may sound drastic, but I'd be quitting my job and going home before the bank comes knocking.


Don't banks pursue debt internationally here?

If not - then agree. This is the best option if the lender cannot pay the loan back.

better than defaulting and going to prison


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

They can only try but they have no legal recourse in other countries. 

They can't, for example, force the UK police to arrest a British national who absconded from the UAE, leaving behind debt. Ditto for Indian or Pakistani nationals. There are no extradition treaties between these countries. UAE banks can't place a claim on a British national's assets in the UK either. 

The OP can never return to the UAE, and ideally, the Gulf region. But he won't be arrested in his home country.

I doubt the debt is for a significant amount of money. Certainly well below 100K AED. The banks won't attempt to chase someone overseas over 20, 30, 40K aed as it's not worth the effort. They may pass it along to a debt collector at a fraction of the value and the collector will attempt to use intimidation and aggression to get the money out of the defaulter, but even they have no legal grounds.

Yes, even though I've never held debt in this country I still learned a lot about debt when the last boom collapsed and all the sob stories emerged.



arabianhorse said:


> Don't banks pursue debt internationally here?
> 
> If not - then agree. This is the best option if the lender cannot pay the loan back.
> 
> better than defaulting and going to prison


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

The UAE Banks are selling the debts to debt recovery companies worldwide, primarily UK and India though, they do say they have registered CCJs against alleged debtors in the UK. How true this is I don't know, more here.

For India, the two countries do have a reciprocal arrangement whereby jail sentences can be served in home countries, I don't know whether there is extradition, there probably is if it goes to an Interpol case, obviously that's not an option in this case though.

Personally, and i can understand where the "Get out quick" brigade are coming from, that would let him off scot free. I'd still report him, it may be he does have the cash? You just don't know. You can agree a repayment schedule that covers your payments and still not release him from the case until it's fully paid. That way the police will not release his passport.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I stand corrected on India and Pakistan.

But so far it seems regarding the UK there's still no legal liabilities. Just letters from the debt agencies. For all the (many) inquiries about letters from banks/solicitors/agencies, so far I've yet to see someone acknowledge that he/she was legally ordered to pay back the debt by a UK court. 

"Hi guys,

I had to register and reply to this thread.

Please be informed there is no legal way that a debt from a Middle Eastern country can recoup its money (There is no Hague convention signed nor finance agreements in place).

Before obviously replying here.... I sort advice from friends of mine that work for 3 main magic circle solicitors in London.

Please be careful when replying to these Letters. there purely scare tactics to make you think that you need to pay.

No county courticon nor Credit Reference agency would register such a case against foreign debt (You can call Experian, Equifax and Call Credit for reference)

The only thing I would say is that Some countries like the Philippines, Pakistan, India (Don't travel here if you have UAE Debt) have bilateral finance law agreements with the UAE and Saudi to detain you and extradite you back to face trial (Many citizens of these countries do the same hence why a law is in place)..

In any case a lot of Expats change there passports when running away the UAE has no legal right to request new Identity documents from the UK Government

No UK Court will take this on as the Finance agreement was signed abroad out of UK Finance Policy and Law.

There is plenty of cases in London that went to court and was thrown out."

But our OP is probably not British or from another Western country, so it's a moot point for him.



The Rascal said:


> The UAE Banks are selling the debts to debt recovery companies worldwide, primarily UK and India though, they do say they have registered CCJs against alleged debtors in the UK. How true this is I don't know, more here.
> 
> For India, the two countries do have a reciprocal arrangement whereby jail sentences can be served in home countries, I don't know whether there is extradition, there probably is if it goes to an Interpol case, obviously that's not an option in this case though.
> 
> Personally, and i can understand where the "Get out quick" brigade are coming from, that would let him off scot free. I'd still report him, it may be he does have the cash? You just don't know. You can agree a repayment schedule that covers your payments and still not release him from the case until it's fully paid. That way the police will not release his passport.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

If you have proof of these amounts go to the police, all his false allegations (If they are false) would not be considered by the police as it would seem he's just tying to escape from paying.

If you don't have proof, then you're in deep sh*t.


----------



## PSj (Mar 29, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for the comments and appreciate your feedback.. yes it is a lot of money in total almost AED395,000 for various reasons since June 2013 to July 2014. Thats why I didn't accept his answer and threats me even, not appreciate what I have done for him in the past.

I am gonna prepare all the facts and bring this to legal advise further moving forward.

It just really unfair that I am stuck with all these debt now, no commitment contribution back from him, instead of threatening me. He is enjoying partying with his friends the last I saw him in Facebook, until I gave him the notice last week then he deleted me from Facebook.

I had my big lesson in life learnt from this situation and I have a good career here in Dubai so I want my normal life back also thinking of my future especially my mom and family which I supposed plan to bring them here.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> I doubt the debt is for a significant amount of money. Certainly well below 100K AED. The banks won't attempt to chase someone overseas over 20, 30, 40K aed as it's not worth the effort.


Well, so much for it being a small amount!
The OP has now revealed the amount to be nearly 400,000 AED!

Based on first post - then this is both the level of money that banks will certainly want to pursue and the OP needs to open a Police case that mentions both the fraud elements and the blackmail attempts. Due to the amounts involved - the police will understand why the debtor would be trying to wriggle out of the debt by foul means.
Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The OP sounds like a nice guy and all, but FFS, really?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Mr Rossi

I need help paying my rental which is now overdue.
Landlord is going to evict me - my family will be on the streets man

Please lend me 150,000

Ill pay it back next month promise with interest


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Wow! Just.... wow

395K?

I didn't expect this amount. And I think you will be punished for being so irresponsible even though he may repay everything in the end. But chances of that are VERY slim....

Based on his lifestyle (does he live in a nice apartment/house? does he have an expensive car? does he go to many parties? does he eat out a lot? does he wear expensive clothing? does he have a nice watch? etc) you'll be able to judge whether he'll be able to pay everything (or anything) back. If the answer to these questions is mainly 'yes', then don't expect much...

One of the things you need to keep in mind is that the guy may actually flee the country after getting a call from the police and then I think it's game over for you too... Since this situation has really escalated already, I suggest you go to the police today, actually now... Not tomorrow and not in the weekend. Today. Work can wait.

Good luck!



PSj said:


> Thank you all for the comments and appreciate your feedback.. yes it is a lot of money in total almost AED395,000 for various reasons since June 2013 to July 2014. Thats why I didn't accept his answer and threats me even, not appreciate what I have done for him in the past.
> 
> I am gonna prepare all the facts and bring this to legal advise further moving forward.
> 
> ...


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

Damn. Cant believe this sort of stuff is going on.... myself and my wife are living quite simply here in Dubai as we want to make the most of our time here and save as much as we can. If our DEWA bill is two weeks over due we start to panic !


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> The OP sounds like a nice guy and all, but FFS, really?


its probably the cynic in me, but no one is that naive in today's day and age... a few thousand, maybe... but close to half a million? there is likely an "other side of the coin" to this... 

but then again, its nobody's business...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

No one in their right mind would take out a personal loan to lend such a lot of money to someone who doesn't even have a job. IMO the OP is a troll.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Troll slain. 

Closing thread.


----------

